# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Ultra Ivory

## JLC

The Ultra Ivory was first produced by Ben Siegel, out of his line of Yellowbellies that he named Orange Belly. The genetics behind the Ultra are still being explored, but it appears to be a combo with some other gene involved. Some of the Orange Bellies, when bred together, have a chance of producing not only the typical Ivory we'd expect from a Yellowbelly pairing, but may also throw Ultra Ivory and Graphite Ivory. It is Ben's belief that the Ultra is carrying a heterozygous gene separate from the YB/Ivory mutation, and the Graphite is the homozygous form. More breeding is needed to prove out these theories.

The Ultra Ivory differs from the more common Ivory in its distinct coloration.  It is hatched with very prominent yellow, peach and lavender markings that intensify as it gets older.  As it approaches adulthood, however, the colors begin to fade toward the more muted familiar Ivory.


Ben Siegel


Ben Siegel


Ben Siegel


Ben Siegel

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Ben Siegel Reptiles, Inc

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018)

----------

